# How do these baby rats on craigslist look?



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Ok, I found some links of people selling baby rats on craigslist. Do these look good? What do you think?(Please don't say breeders/shelters, I already checked them. I just want to know if these ads seem good. I think they look great!)http://york.craigslist.org/pet/4702.../allentown.craigslist.org/pet/4658904417.html


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Nothing showed up when I clicked on the link


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I just noticed that lol XDI'll fix that now, sorry about that.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

http://york.craigslist.org/pet/4702452720.html


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

http://reading.craigslist.org/pet/4701237868.html


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

http://allentown.craigslist.org/pet/4658904417.html


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

It's really hard to tell from pictures whether or not the rats are okay. I got my last girl from an accidental litter on craigslist. The add looked great. The babies were in a martin's cage, they all looked happy and healthy in the pictures, but when I went to pick my new girl up I found out that all of the rats were infected with lice. Getting a pet off of craigslist is like gambling. If you decide to get one of the babies just make sure to do a very thorough health inspection before actually buying it.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

They're all in tanks so I would be cautious. This is probably a BYB, but if it's your only option that's that then


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I think I'd go with the ones from Allentown, because they are the only ones who cared to mention that rats need a friend. Also, because the babies are so little, you can probably get yours right when it is ready.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Well, it's either these guys, or a pet store. Which would be better? I'm thinking some from craigslist I linked.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> It's really hard to tell from pictures whether or not the rats are okay. I got my last girl from an accidental litter on craigslist. The add looked great. The babies were in a martin's cage, they all looked happy and healthy in the pictures, but when I went to pick my new girl up I found out that all of the rats were infected with lice. Getting a pet off of craigslist is like gambling. If you decide to get one of the babies just make sure to do a very thorough health inspection before actually buying it.


I'll keep that in mind. *nods head*


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

gotchea said:


> I think I'd go with the ones from Allentown, because they are the only ones who cared to mention that rats need a friend. Also, because the babies are so little, you can probably get yours right when it is ready.


Ok, I'll look into that!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a bad experience with a breeder as well, he looked great on paper and then when I got there they were all kept in massive tubs and he had about 200 rats altogether. My three all had lice and ear mites but other than that they have been happy and healthy. I wouldn't change them for the best purebred rat in the whole world. I would message each person and ask if you would be allowed to see mum and dad...it's usually a good sign if you can. Then you can kind of check the health and alertness of the parents.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I actually also contacted shelters to see if they can transport rats. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I'm going to see the breeder in Allentown. Saturday, if everything sets out right. I chose this breeder because they are a small-time breeder, (they only have like, 12 rats to sell!) and really seem to care for their rats well. They socialize with them every day, keep them in large, highly-decorated cages that have the bars, (it's not a tank) and feed them a huge variety of different foods. They also seem healthy, and they say they are very friendly, active, and tame. Just look at the ears! I LOVE dumbos, they are so adorable! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness! They are sooooo cute!!! I love dumbos too. My two boys are dumbos.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I wasn't planning on getting dumbos the day I got my first 2 girls, I thought dumbos looked weird in all the photos I saw but once I saw them I melted lol. They are super cute!!


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I got soooooo excited when I saw pictures of these cute guys, I'm going tomorrow, and picking three of these guys out!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

gotchea said:


> I think I'd go with the ones from Allentown, because they are the only ones who cared to mention that rats need a friend. Also, because the babies are so little, you can probably get yours right when it is ready.


Are those Allentown babies the ones who are high-risk for megacolon? I'm still trying to learn the markings that indicate that.


To the OP, anyone who breeds a litter and then sells it on Craigslist is already totally breaking the rules there. If they don't care enough to even observe the rules of a free listing website...I have to wonder what else they don't care about. <shrug>

I'm also very opposed to the animal mills that pet stores typically buy from, and the horrid conditions there, so it's a tough one.

I live very rurally, and was not successful in finding a truly good breeder, nor is there a rescue within my state, that I'm aware of. And I looked, a lot.

Funnily enough, just when I began talking about buying from a breeder out-of-state, two rehomed girls fell into my lap, and now I've adopted (was paid for and returned) an ill, injured baby from Petco.

It was frustrating, waiting around, but it gave me some time to do more reading, more prep on supplies and such, etc.

I'm betting at some point you will see FTGH (free to good home) rats on there, if that's something you think you could take on. I know some only want babies.

In the end, only you can decide what sits right with your conscience. Best luck in what you decide.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I already decided to go with a breeder, she's a very small-timed breeder, and knows what she's doing with these rats.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

And what do you mean by, "are those the babies with "mega colon?""


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I looked online at mega colon, and the babies don't look like that at all. No swelling, and no signs of mega colon.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Madskull00 said:


> I looked online at mega colon, and the babies don't look like that at all. No swelling, and no signs of mega colon.


I did not say they *had* megacolon, no.

What I was asking was if their markings qualified as "high white," which indicates a high risk for megacolon.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Madskull00 said:


> I already decided to go with a breeder, she's a very small-timed breeder, and knows what she's doing with these rats.


Right, the breeder who is violating the rules of CL, by listing her litter there. Just sayin'.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Ratpax said:


> Right, the breeder who is violating the rules of CL, by listing her litter there. Just sayin'.


ok.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Ratpax said:


> I did not say they *had* megacolon, no.What I was asking was if their markings qualified as "high white," which indicates a high risk for megacolon.


oh, that I don't know


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Madskull00 said:


> oh, that I don't know


I hope someone more experienced chimes in and answers that--I've been reading lots of articles but am still not sure I have a handle on the genetics and the different markings.

I really, really like the funny face markings and the splashes of white up the sides and so forth, but don't want to end up with miserably sick rats--I've done my share of taking care of the special needs of megacolon rabbits, over the years. It's tough, and heartbreaking.

It may be those babies are just fine now, and will be fine for the rest of their lives, dunno--just wish there was a way to tell.


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, I hope someone else can help with that too! The parents of these rats are healthy, and have the same markings, so I think they should be OK.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi! I just wanted to add that while high white rats may be more susceptible to developing megacolon than other patterns, it does not necessarily mean that they will. Many babies that do develop megacolon die very very young and are never adopted out. Other high white rats develop megacolon earlier in life or randomly anytime throughout adulthood. I know of many people who have kept high white rats and never had an issue with mega colon.

While I think it's smart to educate yourself about the issue I also think a lot of rat keepers really freak themselves out about the issue of high white/megacolon. All rats are susceptible to many different diseases, and non-high white rats can develop megacolon too (in fact a dog I use to have developed a rare case of megacolon!) Anytime you adopt a rat you are taking on the risk of that rat becoming sick. I don't think anyone should be discouraged from adopting high white rats just because they are frightened by the thought of megacolon. I am however extremely opposed to the breeding of high white rats so that risks of rats suffering from this genetic disease can be reduced over time 

Really cute babies! I'm glad you decided to go with the small scale breeder, they seem like they do care a lot about their animals. Good luck!


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

So should I be worried at all?


----------



## Madskull00 (May 10, 2014)

I contacted the seller again, and she said the one with the least amount of grey, I forget what she called him, said he is indeed high-white. However, the grandparents, nor parents, have ever had mega colon, or problems like that. The mother is a high-white rat, and never got mega colon.


----------

